# Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch



## benefull (19. Februar 2011)

*Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Hallo,
auf der Suche nach einem leiseren CPU-Lüfter für meinen AMD Athlon II x4 640 bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen. Er muss leise sein und darf nur ca. 14 cm hoch sein, da mein Gehäuse nicht mehr zulässt. Übertaktet wird wohl nicht, da es mit meinem nVIDIA nForce 630er Chipsatz wohl nicht möglich ist.
Er sollte maximal 25 Euro kosten. 

lg


----------



## BL4CK_92 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Lüfter oder Kühler?


----------



## benefull (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Kühler natürlich 

lg


----------



## benefull (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Kühler maximal 14 cm hoch*

Kühler natürlich 

lg


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

hi, 

wie wärs mit Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle Hersteller » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Sella CPU-Kühler - 92mm

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-pcghx-check-alpenfoehns-mini-matterhorn.html

lg

ps: lüfter kann man ja ggf austauschen


----------



## benefull (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Den hatte ich mir auch schon angeguckt, 
ich hab mir den Cooler master hyper ty3, den Scythe katana 3, den Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 und den Scythe Big Shuriken genauer angeguckt, einer von denen werde ich mir holen. Was meint ihr, welcher davon am leisesten ist?

lg


----------



## Ahab (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Ich würde noch den Scythe Grand Kama Cross empfehlen! Mit der stärkste Top Blow Kühler auf dem Markt und auch schön leise.


----------



## benefull (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Passt nicht ins Gehäuse


----------



## Ahab (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Ernsthaft?  Der ist nur 13,7cm hoch, auf jeden Fall unter 14cm. Woran scheiterts denn?


----------



## benefull (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Verwechsel ich da die höhe mit der Breite?
Also auf dem Bild siehts für mich zu breit aus, aber wenns passt, dann ist der auch eine gute Möglichkeit 

lg


----------



## Ahab (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Die Breite interessiert nicht.  In der Hinsicht muss der Kühler passen. Gedanken machen würde ich mir da höchstens bei ITX Boards. 

Wie sieht denn der Rest deiner Hardware aus? Das vereinfacht das ganze ungemein.


----------



## Poempel (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

wie wärs mit dem Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme? den hab ich selber und der is schön leise. Glaube aber der is 142mm hoch... Die Verarbeitung is zwar nich soo gut aber er tut was er soll und das für wenig Geld (ca. 22€ grad bei Amazon)


----------



## DerNachbar (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

also ich würde dir den xmatek loki empfelen habe ihn jetzt auf meinem amd phenom x6 1090t mit 3,8 ghz im idle habe ich  28grad und unter last 1 stunde 3d mark habe ich max 45 grad!!


----------



## Ossiracer (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*



Ahab schrieb:


> Ich würde noch den Scythe Grand Kama Cross empfehlen! Mit der stärkste Top Blow Kühler auf dem Markt und auch schön leise.



Reinpassen würde der schon.. nur kriegt der nicht genug luft wenn in der seitenwand keine löcher sind...


----------



## benefull (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Also,
ich habe ein Amd Athlon II X4 640, ein Asus m4n68t, eine Colorful gtx 460,
Sharkoon Rush Power M 600 Watt und irgendein Noname Gehäuse (letzten Sommer ein Pc von einem Pc-Laden der aber nicht gerade gute Komponenten da reingehauen hat -.-)
Ihr verwiert mich ganz schön, jeder sagt was anderes ^^.
Habe gerade meine Cpu auf 70C° gebracht mit Prime, das geht mal gar nicht, und das im Winter.
Also, in meinen Favoriten sind, 
Xigmatek Loki
Ekl Alpenföhn Sella
Scythe Katana 3
Scythe Big Shuriken

Gehäuselüfter sind nicht vorhanden, würde sich beim aktuellen Case nicht lohnen, da dort nur 80mm Lüfter reinpassen und die mir schlichtweg zu laut sind für ihre Kühlleistung.
Vllt. werde ich mit das Coolermaster cm 690 II noch kaufen, falls Geld vorhanden sein wird.



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Reinpassen würde der schon.. nur kriegt der  nicht genug luft wenn in der seitenwand keine löcher sind...



Also, da sind ein Paar einschürfungen oder wie man das nennt 
Deshalb wäre das nicht Ideal.

lg


----------



## DerNachbar (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

also ich habe jetzt den loki wieder runter gemacht und die lüfter endsorgt und 2mal 92er zalmann lüffter gemacht ist alles für die montage dabei so jetzt habe ich im idle 20 grad und der lüfter ist kaum zu hören und unter 1 std. prime habe ich 39 +- 2-3 grad!!! also einfach perfekt hätte ich nicht gedacht und ich habe ein amd P2 x6 1090t mit mittlerweile 3,9ghz


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. Februar 2011)

Der beste kühler bringt nix ohne gehäuselüfter, schonmal was von hitzestau gehört? Wenigsten unten vorne einen rein und hinten oben einen raus, das dürfte allein schon die temps senken.

Ein neuer kühler dazu wäre dann natürlich noch mehr vom Vorteil.


----------



## benefull (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Ich weiß, dass es nicht gerade gut ist, ohne Gehäuselüfter.
Nur würd sich 1/2 80er nicht lohnen, zu laut.
Wenn, dann ein neues Gehäuse mit 2 120er Lüftern.
Der Loki fällt wohl raus, da ich bei dem Test gesehen habe (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...l/124735-user-review-xigmatek-loki-sd963.html), dass man das Mainboard ausbauen muss. Dazu habe ich eigentlich nicht wirklich Lust.
Aber falls es bei anderen genauso ist, muss es wohl sein :/.

lg


----------



## Ahab (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Wenn du dir ein neues Gehäuse kaufen willst ( und so wie du das hier schilderst wäre das wirklich mehr als empfehlenswert  ) muss das Mobo ohnehin raus.  Wie sieht das Budget denn aus? Ich könnte die Elites von Coolermaster empfehlen. Für ~30€ sind die echt gut!


----------



## benefull (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Naja, ich habs eher aufs cm 690 II abgesehen.
Find ich vom Design einfach besser .
Heißt das, egal, welchen Kühler ich nehme, das Mainboard muss raus?

Von der Kohle her wirds nur schwer, als Schüler .

lg


----------



## Ahab (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Nein, nicht unbedingt. Gerade bei AMD kann das Board sogar meistens drin bleiben, da die AMx Boards eigentlich alle eine Standard Backplate haben. Die kann meistens auch für die Kühler verwendet werden, macht keinen Unterschied. Bei den bis jetzt genannten Kühlern dient meines Wissens nach sogar nur das reguläre Retentionmodul zur Befestigung, sind ja keine riesen Towerkühler.


----------



## Shizophrenic (22. Februar 2011)

Also ich bin mit meinem cm Elite 430 Mega zufrieden, bis jetzt reichte noch das ich hinten meine Haare Fönen kann xD (volle Bestückung 6x 120mm Lüffis)


----------



## benefull (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Suche leisen Cpu-Lüfter maximal 14 cm hoch*

Naja, also 6 120er werd ich nicht brauchen.
Viel zu teuer .
Naja zurück zum Thema:
Werde mir warscheinlich den Ekl Alpenföhn Sella kaufen.
Bei den anderen bin ich eher unsicher.
Der Loki wärs geworden, wenn ich da nicht das Mb ausbauen müsste .

lg

edit:
In dem Test (http://ht4u.net/news/23427_alpenfoehn_sella_und_matterhorn_im_test/) ist der Sella ein bisschen lauter und genauso warm gewesen sein, wie der Coolermaster hyper tx3.
Soll ich den dann lieber nehmen, da er 6 Euronen billiger ist?


----------

